# Good snack for cherry shrimp



## A251 (Jul 28, 2017)

I need to know a good snack for my rcs that will give them a diet that doesn't just consist of algae pellets. I've tried blanched kale and carrot strips, even a blanched carrots but they ignored it. I need to know what to feed them. ty


----------



## katas (Jan 12, 2015)

I leave the veggies in there until they realize it is food. Spinach, blanched zucchini, pollen, broccoli, duck weed dyi food, nettles, cucumber, montmorillonite clay, mint leaves.


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

Zucchini and Repashy SuperGreen both work great for me. The SuperGreen is like a drug for my RCS, amanos and ottos, they all come out for it.

I usually feed the SuperGreen after my weekly water change, ironically today was the day. I just looked as was able to get a poor photo (too much ambient light) but it should give you an idea of the feeding frenzy . Also, as Aqua99 mentioned, various leaves work well. I use the Indian almond leaves every once in a while.


----------



## Aqua99 (Jan 6, 2017)

My shrimp go nuts for Mulberry leaves. If you live somewhere that has them growing, you can throw a fresh leaf in a glass of water and microwave it for about 2min. It might sit in the tank for a day before it breaks down a little more, but when it's ready they fight like mad over it till every bit is gone (stem included). You can get fresh or dried ones off eBay.

Dandelion leaves may work the same way.


----------



## A251 (Jul 28, 2017)

Aqua99 said:


> My shrimp go nuts for Mulberry leaves. If you live somewhere that has them growing, you can throw a fresh leaf in a glass of water and microwave it for about 2min. It might sit in the tank for a day before it breaks down a little more, but when it's ready they fight like mad over it till every bit is gone (stem included). You can get fresh or dried ones off no ebay links allowed
> 
> Dandelion leaves may work the same way.


 are you sure dandelion cuz we just pulled a huge one up with biiiiig leafs on it

This is the one


----------



## Aqua99 (Jan 6, 2017)

A251 said:


> are you sure dandelion cuz we just pulled a huge one up with biiiiig leafs on it


I haven't used them yet because I have so many fresh Mulberry leaves, but I will shortly.

Many people do though...
https://youtu.be/plpjMc6Z-SM


----------



## A251 (Jul 28, 2017)

Aqua99 said:


> A251 said:
> 
> 
> > are you sure dandelion cuz we just pulled a huge one up with biiiiig leafs on it
> ...


 thank you and I found out that they don't like big ones so that one was useless


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

If you want your shrimp to have a nutritious diet, be careful with the algae pellets and make sure they aren't mostly fish meal--most are. Shrimp foods are ideally below 40% protein. I'm using Ken's veggie sticks with calcium now.

You can use a lot of different leaves. Try some Indian almond leaves maybe? The leaves themselves aren't food but as they decompose they grow biofilm that the shrimp will graze on. Mulberry leaves are popular, apple leaves are good (I've used them), you can use guava leaves, I've even seen oak. 

Blanched zucchini and cucumber are also popular and tend to work well. I found that my shrimp went for thinner slices more readily than they did the thicker ones. Take the seeds out if you don't want a mess to clean up.


----------



## Aqua99 (Jan 6, 2017)

A251 said:


> thank you and I found out that they don't like big ones so that one was useless


Sorry- forgot to mention that the smaller leaves are supposed to be better.


----------



## wmah (Apr 20, 2017)

sdwindansea said:


> Zucchini and Repashy SuperGreen both work great for me. The SuperGreen is like a drug for my RCS, amanos and ottos, they all come out for it.
> 
> I usually feed the SuperGreen after my weekly water change, ironically today was the day. I just looked as was able to get a poor photo (too much ambient light) but it should give you an idea of the feeding frenzy . Also, as Aqua99 mentioned, various leaves work well. I use the Indian almond leaves every once in a while.


Sorry for going off topic, I can't help but notice that you're using either an eheim aquablal internal filter or prefilter. I was wondering if the pores of the foam are sufficient in preventing newly hatched shrimp from getting sucked up into the filters. I bought one of the pre filters and the white eheim cartridges look quite coarse


----------



## Anchor (Sep 10, 2016)

Every once and a while I drop a piece of mango in and they all really seem to enjoy it. It's soft enough you can drop a chunk in (and it sinks) without any prep. (Farlowellas really enjoy it too)

Cucumber and spinach (blanched or not) just sits in my tank un-noticed. 

Good tip on the leaves and stuff... Thanks guys/gals


----------



## H_C (Feb 25, 2017)

A lot of good suggestions , Marks Shrimp Tanks on Youtube does a lot of experimenting with different foods which you can purchase some for yourself. 
https://www.youtube.com/user/Markpeggie1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Have a look here. @Aqua99 actually sent me this link. We have since gotten the top rated Lowkeys. My CRS go absolutely nuts for the stuff. Remember a good varied diet is key. The BIG shrimp food test ? Practical Fishkeeping Magazine


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

wmah said:


> Sorry for going off topic, I can't help but notice that you're using either an eheim aquablal internal filter or prefilter. I was wondering if the pores of the foam are sufficient in preventing newly hatched shrimp from getting sucked up into the filters. I bought one of the pre filters and the white eheim cartridges look quite coarse


I apologize for the late response. The sponges/foam are course and I do find a couple of small shrimp/snails in my canister during cleaning. However, it is worth the tradeoff in my tank since it is heavily planted and relatively large (60 gallon). You could always use a different foam or even put a covering over the interior of the filter (e.g. pantyhose) if it is a concern.


----------

